# Confused..



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi ladies I had a frozen cycle in October which was a bfn I had normal AF November & December but now 10 days late for january anyone had normal cycle for 2 months afterva cycle then have it messed up? I have all the symptoms of it coming only had 2 days where I went to loo first thing n there was a pinkish spot n that's it tried phoning clinic but as it's 3rd month away from treatment getting nowhere xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Little bumblebee,

Sorry if this is not appropriate but is your diagnosis one which has any possibility of natural conception? If so have you tested?

If you cannot conceive by any other means than IVF then I wouldn't worry about your cycle, it can be controlled medically for your next round of treatment & a bleed can be induced by norethisterone or the COCP if necessary.

I never got my regular cycle back after IVF, it didn't matter I just went on the pill.

B xxx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Little Bumblebee
Just to reassure as yes that has happened to me.  I think it was my 4th FET, had 1 or 2 normal timed cycles and then one was 2 weeks late.  Even took a test even though I knew there was no chance!  However it then went on to be regular as normal.  It can take your body a while to readjust and as bombsh3ll says, don't worry it can all be sorted with drugs if need be.
Turia x


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks ladies found out today I am pregnant my first ever bfp thank u ladies xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Congratulations!  So happy for you        

Turia x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS Little bumblebee  

B xxx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank u ladies still in shock never thought for one min I would be but it has come true after 5 years 😃 xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

When I first read your post I thought you probably were pregnant    It happened to me too. 9 days late


----------

